# trellis is part of the building area??



## syarn (Sep 1, 2012)

existing 14000 sf, 1 story, VB w/mezz;

proposed change of use from M (supermarket) to B (prof office);

does the 2009 IBC have a specific chapter & verse that clarifies if a "trellis" or "pergola" (structure with no roof covering; but exposed roof framing if u will) added to the building as an entry element over the entry door walkway ADDS to the building area (defined in section 502)??

the structure is "adjacent" to the existing building closer than 5 feet....probably inches away;

does not having a "roof" or not being attached exclude it?

this walk way from the entry door is counted as one of the exits.


----------



## cda (Sep 1, 2012)

If it did in this situation, is there a code question???


----------



## cda (Sep 1, 2012)

Does this answer the question

AREA, BUILDING. The area included within surrounding exterior walls (or exterior walls and fire walls) exclusive of vent shafts and courts. Areas of the building not provided with surrounding walls shall be included in the building area if such areas are included within the horizontal projection of the roof or floor above.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 2, 2012)

syarn said:
			
		

> does the 2009 IBC have a specific chapter & verse that clarifies if a "trellis" or "pergola" (structure with no roof covering; but exposed roof framing if u will) added to the building as an entry element over the entry door walkway ADDS to the building area (defined in section 502)??does not having a "roof" or not being attached exclude it?


The typical open designs of pergolas whether or not attached does not contribute to building and fire areas. However the AHJ may decide if the trellis forms an enclosure or protection from the elements.



> the structure is "adjacent" to the existing building closer than 5 feet....probably inches away; this walk way from the entry door is counted as one of the exits.


See requirements for open perimeter increase as applicable and as a reminder section 3202 encroachment of architectural features.

Francis


----------



## syarn (Sep 2, 2012)

cda

pardon me.

the code question is:

does the addition of a new trellis to an existing building increase the "building area" as defined by the 2009 IBC?


----------



## fatboy (Sep 2, 2012)

I don't think so. In the definition of building area it speaks to "horizontal projection of the roof" and the definition of "roof assembly" does not describe the application that you have posted. JMHO


----------



## cda (Sep 2, 2012)

""""Areas of the building not provided with surrounding walls shall be included in the building area"""""

Maybe????

Do walls include roof???


----------



## Mark K (Sep 2, 2012)

I would not think that it increases the area of the building but it might be a building in its own right.

One exception to it not being a part of a building would be if it was to support an occupancy and the only exist was through a building.  Then the accesss through the building would have to be designed to accomodate exiting through the building  irregardless of whether there was a trelliss or other structure..

The IBC defination of building does not say anything about exterior walls.  If the sheltering provided includes shade then there doesn't even need to be a roof.

You might also look at the enabling legislation which authorizes the adoption of building codes.  For example the statutes in California define Building Standard  in such a way that many items that you might not consider buildings would be subject to the building code.


----------



## syarn (Sep 2, 2012)

the twist add to this thread is that the existing building is too big to be built under the new building code for VB;

not fire sprinklered and the frontage (open perimeter) increase only on 3 sides of square shaped footprint....

the NJ REHAB code let's an existing bldg exceed the allowable area provided the new use group is equal or lesser hazard;

business less hazard than mercantile;

concern that adding this trellis structure adjacent is increasing the area of an existing building beyond that permitted under the applicable provisions of Chapter 5 of the International Building Code for new buildings (1002.2 Area limitations 2009 IEBC).....unless fire separation as required by the International Building Code is provided...


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 3, 2012)

syarn, to refocus the issue is trellises; not pergolas, does not increase the building area except as an architectural feature IMO; and assuming the location is permitted is how it is designed if used as a living (plant) enclosure is where there may be a concern with the AHJ.

Francis


----------



## brudgers (Sep 3, 2012)

IMO, the big issue is whether or not it is a hazard.

  If of combustible construction, and part of the means of egress (e.g. exit discharge) then it is of more concern.

  IMO, if it doesn't have a roof, then there is no reason it cannot be horizontally separated from the building without loss of intended function.


----------



## Yikes (Sep 7, 2012)

I find it interesting that we don't typically count the overhang of roof eaves in calculating the area of a building, despite the code admonition that "Areas of the building not provided with surrounding walls shall be included in the building area if such areas are included within the horizontal projection of the roof or floor above".

So why would we count trellis area?

I appreciate brudgers approach of looking at the underlying hazard:  the code asumes when you discharge from an exit, you are in a safer area, in this case, outdoors in front of the store / office.  But is it really safer with a combustible trellis, presumably next to where cars will park or drop off, like a porte cochere?


----------



## syarn (Sep 7, 2012)

yes yikes my concern as well;  thx;

in this case the trellis is NOT attached (but adjacent closer than 5') to the existing bldg & it does NOT have a covered roof just what would be the rafters of a roof frame with openness to the sky above between these rafter members...

I have requested that the design be made of timber size fire retardant wood as an effort to address it's potential effect on the path of egress from the entry door away from the building.


----------



## lunatick (Sep 13, 2012)

Chapter 31 to answer your first question.

Second, as this is outside the building on the egress side, and unless this structure is going to be used as for an outdoor assembly space. I cannot see how it should affect the egress design of the buiding.


----------

